# A New Life In SunnyValley | ABDL Game | [KrakenBite]



## KrakenBite (Nov 21, 2022)

*Welcome to SunnyValley!*

*What is SunnyValley?*

SunnyValley is a video game in which you can have a new beginning, a new life. From the player section you can choose 3 characters to develop your story, depending on which one you choose, your start in SunnyValley will be different.

In summary SunnyValley is a game in which you can start an ABDL life in a very nice new city.

*What can I do in SunnyValley?*

SunnyValley is full of activities to do, you can walk around the city and meet new people, see other people's houses, visit and play in the city park, work at your new job, go to the gym to build muscle. However SunnyValley is a game that is in Alpha so much of the content that I have in mind is not yet implemented, content such as: The museum, the nursery, the camping area and many other things that we will see over time!


*Who has developed this project?*

Well, my name is KrakenBite, I am the main developer of this project, although to make it happen I have had the great help of ABDLMiah and AndyDL.

ABDLMiah is a person who has her own game called "A Whole Week In Diapers" which was a complete success at its launch and I highly recommend it, you can find it on his Patreon. Miah has helped me with numerous problems in creating mechanics and developing the game.

AndyDL is a talented ABDL artist that you will most likely already know if you are here and if you don't know him I will leave you here links to his social networks and Patreon. Andy has been in charge of the artistic work of the characters.


*Where can I download this game?*

"A New Life in SunnyValley" is a project that I hope to be able to fund through Patreon since it takes me a long time to create.

You can download it on Patreon and you can also know more about it on Twitter and Discord!



-----------------------------------------
*Download Link* (Patreon): Here
-----------------------------------------

*Patreon:* www.patreon.com/KrakenBite
*Discord:* https://discord.gg/aefqHycecG​


----------



## KrakenBite (Dec 9, 2022)

[Release 0.1.2] Prologue & Story. -> 12/09/2022​_I'm going to do a little changelog in this post to keep you up to date with the updates I make in SunnyValley._

*> Changes made:*

> Tutorial.
During the development of the story, I found it very necessary to incorporate a tutorial at the beginning of the game, in this way you will know how to move around the city and where the places where you should go are.

So after the prologue the tutorial begins, a series of missions and dialogues that are very easy to understand and do.
Everything is marked and explained in the texts, also if you try to get out of the tutorial or do something other than the current mission you will not be able to do it.
Even so, if you don't want to do the tutorial, don't worry because you can skip it.



> Prologue & Story.
As you already know, in the last survey, starting to develop a story came out as the winner. Well, I've been thinking about it a lot and I've come to the conclusion that the best thing is going to be to do a little prologue in which we introduce each of the characters individually and then make a general story for everyone.
However, in that story there would be 2 ramifications, an NSFW version and another SFW version, in this way we can all enjoy the game regardless of what we are looking for.

To make this possible I have been working on a huge area in which we will see the character talking with his companion in the car heading towards the city. Each of these prologues are different as I said before.
I have been working on the animation of moving the car, which has been a challenge since RPGMaker does not work with large objects and I have had to create the car as if they were a lot of individual events, also since I don't know if it takes more or less to reading the prologue I had to do an infinite loop, so you can spend hours on the way home if you want.
Once you get home, you say goodbye to your companion and the tutorial will begin there. You can skip all this part if you wish and go directly to the game.

*> Bugfixing:

- Cheat menu: *Before, the menu executed the intro signal twice and therefore triggered the position in which it was found within the internal menu. This meant that when we wanted to change, for example, the time would be reset to 0.
*- Peeing makes an empty dialogue appear: *This is due to the fact that the character keeps track of the times she pees and every X amount an extra message appears talking about what happened. Well, this interaction was bugged and didn't work correctly, it's already fixed.
*- Cheats Menu: *Now in the cheats menu when you use the "Underwears" button it will also add a "Casual Cloths" unit to your inventory (Object that was not in the cheats menu before).
*- Problems with the boss: *When you talked to the boss having a pee or poo accident, 3 consecutive messages came out talking about it, this was a bug, the character must say one of the 3 dialogues randomly, only one. This is also solved.
*- Problems with the boss:* Before, she only gave 1 job a day, this is wrong, she must give 2 a day, the problem was the fault of the variables involved in the event, it's already solved.
*> Bathroom: *This is more than a problem, it is a misunderstanding. The character cannot change clothes in the street, at work or in the park for example, she can only change clothes if she is in a bathroom or if she is in her house. To make it clearer I have created a simple banner with 4 text variations that will be displayed when you try to change clothes in a place where you can't.
*> Characters *2 and 3 are students, but the study mechanic has not yet been implemented. In order not to make the gameplay boring with these characters, I have enabled them to work in the company where character 1 works. Until a new mechanics to study is created.
*> When Melani* (PJ 2) had a makeover in the dialogues it would bug, I have fixed this so that she looks more fluid and beautiful.
*> For some reason* the doors of our character's building did not have an animation to open, now both our apartment and the one we stay in while we improve our house have an animation when opening the door.
*> In addition*, the closed doors had no dialogue, now they have a brief dialogue as well as a sound that accompanies them.


----------

